# Polyesterharz klebt



## Meterjäger (26. Juni 2011)

Moin an Alle Bastler!
Habe ein Problem!
Habe mein Boot mit Glasfasermatten und  Harz/Härter neu verklebt!
Den Härter konnte ich nicht aufs Genaue abwiegen,aber ich habe 1,5 prozent beigemischt und es hätten 2 sein müssen!
Mein Problem ist nun,das das Ganze nicht aushärtet!
24 Std sind jetzt vergangen!
Hat jemand einen Rat für mich,was ich jetzt tun kann?
Ps,alles Baumarktmaterialien!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Da hilft nur rausschleifen und Neu machen- alles andere hält nicht bzw. wird Dich nicht auf Dauer glücklich machen.


----------



## bafoangler (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Bei derartiger Abweichug sollte es eigentlich fest werden, vielleicht hast du es nicht genug vermengt... Bis 5% wirds eigentlich immer bombe, nur drüber dauerts dann ewig, unter 1% dauerts auch recht lange, zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Wenn es nur oberflächlich klebt aber ansonsten ausgehärtet ist evtl etwas Härter auf die Oberfläche geben, ansonsten musst du tatsächlich alles nochmal neu machen. Ist besser als sich ewig rumzuärgern.
Ansonsten noch ein wenig warten, aber 24std sollten reichen.
Ich hatte mal zuviel Härter rein, dann hats auch mehr als nen Tag gebraucht, denke aber dass es nicht gründlich genug vermengt ist bei dir.


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*



bafoangler schrieb:


> evtl etwas Härter auf die Oberfläche geben, ansonsten musst du tatsächlich alles nochmal neu machen.



Wenn Du solche Tipps gibst solltest Du so fair sein, auf die anschließende (wesentlich größere) Sauerei im Boot hinzuweisen....:m

Das rote Zeug verteilt sich unglaublich!!!


----------



## bafoangler (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Er solls ja nicht draufleeren, sindern nur wenn die Oberfläche (und nur die!) leicht klebrig ist gaaaaanz wenig davon draufgeben, evtl mit dem Zeigefinger (Gummihandschuhe!) draufreiben o. ä. ...


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Bei geringen Abweichungen hats bei mir auch geklebt, bis 2 G Abweichung drüber, drunter weiß ich nicht wies aussieht.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Case (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Ich denke, es bringt nichts, Härter auf die Oberfläche zu schütten. Die Polymerketten bilden sich beim mischen. Da wird ein Auftrag auf die Oberfläche wenig bewirken.

Du solltest einfach noch eine Zeit warten. Ein höherer Härteranteil beschleunigt die Aushärtung. Ein niedriger verzögert sie. 

Wichtig ist die Verarbeitungszeit  ( Topfzeit ) der Mischung. Wenn der 2K-Klebstoff zu lange rumgestanden ist, bevor er verarbeitet wurde, ist er ausreagiert. Glaube ich bei Dir aber nicht, da das noch flüssig ist. 

Evtl. hilft Wärme bei der Aushärtungszeit. Föhnen, oder das Boot in die Sonne ziehen dürfte das beschleunigen.

Am besten Du wartest noch mal 2-3 Tage.

Case


----------



## Stxkx1978 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

ich nehme beim epoxidharz immer spritzen um die richtige menge harz und härter zu haben!
danach säubern,und wieder verwenden!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## bafoangler (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*



Case schrieb:


> Ich denke, es bringt nichts, Härter auf die Oberfläche zu schütten. Die Polymerketten bilden sich beim mischen. Da wird ein Auftrag auf die Oberfläche wenig bewirken.


Doch, bringt was wenn tatsächlich nur die Oberfläche klebt, zumindest meine Erfahrung. Wenn es gesamt nicht aushärtet, s.o.



Case schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach noch eine Zeit warten. Ein höherer Härteranteil beschleunigt die Aushärtung. Ein niedriger verzögert sie.


Bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Bei einem Härteranteil über einer gewissen Grenze dauerts eeeeeeewig, hatte mal über 10% rein, weil ich dachte ah das wird dann in ner halben Stunde durchgehärtet sein, da hast fast 2 Tage gedauert...
Bei ca 4-5% ziehts nach reletiv kurzer Zeit (je nach Harz+Temp.) an, so nach 15-20min.



Case schrieb:


> Wichtig ist die Verarbeitungszeit  ( Topfzeit ) der Mischung. Wenn der 2K-Klebstoff zu lange rumgestanden ist, bevor er verarbeitet wurde, ist er ausreagiert. Glaube ich bei Dir aber nicht, da das noch flüssig ist.


Genau. Aber beim Polyester ist das meist nicht so tragisch wie beim Epoxy.



Case schrieb:


> Evtl. hilft Wärme bei der Aushärtungszeit. Föhnen, oder das Boot in die Sonne ziehen dürfte das beschleunigen.
> 
> Am besten Du wartest noch mal 2-3 Tage.
> 
> Case



Ja... aber auch Harz ohne (ausreichend) Härter wird dann irgendwann klebfrei, wenngleich nicht durchgehärtet...

Mir ist mal Harz auf meiner Werkbank ausgelaufen, und ich hab das erst nach einigen Wochen bemerkt. Das war wie alter Kaugummi, hat nicht mehr wirklich geklebt, ging aber auch nicht weg. Hab dann 2,3 mal ein klein wenig Härter drauf und die aushärtende Schicht runtergeschliffen, hat ganz gut funktioniert. War zumindest die wenigste Arbeit, nur Warten und schnell mal den Bandschleifer dranhalten.

Der TE muss halt mal schauen, wenn die ganze Packung nicht durchhärtet, muss alles wieder runter.


----------



## bafoangler (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*



Stuka1978 schrieb:


> ich nehme beim epoxidharz immer spritzen um die richtige menge harz und härter zu haben!
> danach säubern,und wieder verwenden!
> 
> Gruss
> Daniel



Dann aber hoffentlich nach der Volumentabelle und nicht nach der Gewichtstabelle die meistens aufgedruckt ist 

Beim Epoxy ist halt die richtige Dosierung sehr wichtig (meist ja 100:65), beim Polyesterharz hingegen ändert sich - in einem gewissen Rahmen - nur die Verarbeitungszeit. (Mischung meist 100:2)
Man muss halt gut vermengen, dass alles klappt.


----------



## Meterjäger (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

War grad nochmal beim Boot und es scheint so,das das Ganze langsam anfängt auszuhärten!
Ist jetzt mein 2. Versuch gewesen und habe diesmal extrem genau gearbeitet!
Ich werde einfach noch einen Tag warten und mir dann das Ergebnis ansehen!
Es war hier auch ziemlich kühl über Nacht!
Wird wohl auch Auswirkungen haben!
Wenns nüscht geworden ist,mach ich halt ein 3. Mal!#q
Hoffen,Hoffen,Hoffen...Keine Lust mehr auf Glasfaser.....piekt und sticht wie verrückt!


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*



Meterjäger schrieb:


> Es war hier auch ziemlich kühl über Nacht!
> Wird wohl auch Auswirkungen haben!



Aha- so ists wohl!

Denn stabile 15° sollteste haben- resp. mit einer Garage o.ä. wenigstens die feuchte Nachtluft vom Werkstück abhalten.


----------



## Meterjäger (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

10 Grad heut Nacht!
Verarbeitet hab ich es gestern 16 Uhr im Freien bei 18 Grad!
Meinste,das klappt noch?


----------



## Dorschbremse (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Ich würds mal so noch nen Tag mit Geduld probieren.

Runterkratzen kannstes später immer noch!:m
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

10 Grad kannste vergessen, wir hatten bei 15 Grad schon Probleme...


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

UND?????

Hat die heutige Tageshitze was gebracht?|wavey:


----------



## Meterjäger (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Habs voll in die Sonne gestellt und steht dort immernoch!
Nach 1 Std wurde es merklich härter!
Musste aber leider los und kann den jetzigen Zustand nicht überprüfen!
Kurios ist,das die Stellen mit viel Harz besser aushärten ,als die mit weniger Harz!#c
Eine blöde Beule hab ich auch drin....die war noch relativ weich!


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Die blöde Beule ist recht sicher eine Luftblase.
Flex die raus, und laminier drüber.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hallo Volkemar, würde diese Blase über Kreuz einschneiden und Andrücken danach mit etwas Poly. Harz uberstreichen und Fertig. Bin Jetzt nicht der Profi in Sachen GFK aber so würde ich es machen.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hallo Bubi,

so ist man sicher flott fertig.
Jedoch hält die Glasfaser nach dem Flexen nicht mehr.
Die gibt ja die Zugfestigkeit, das Harz kaum.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hallo kommt drauf an an welcher Stelle diese Blase ist? Überwasser sehe ich da weniger Probleme, aber muß jeder selber entscheiden war nur ein Vorschlag.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Bin halt Inschenöör, das kann auch so klappen.


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Ja Ja der Inschenöör hats Schwöör( Achtung Ironie!) Also bin kein Inschenöör hab nen Anka und mache alles! Selbst und bin ``noch`` nicht untergegangen. 

Gruß bubi 10_4


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hier mein Projekt 2011.

http://www.angler-online-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5709&highlight=%DCberarbeitung


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Bin doch kein Oberlehrer;

das Glasfaserzeug kann halt nur Zug aufnehmen, wenn die Faser intakt ist.
Immer locker!


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Und jetzt Spaß beiseite, habe im Inet mal gelesen das Poly-Harz länger klebt als Epoxi-Harz. Aber da wissen die Profis hier bestimmt mehr.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## volkerm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Ist Quatsch,

bei Renngeschichten wird Epoxid verbaut.
Das sagt alles.


----------



## bubi10_4 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hallo Volkemar, habe nichts von Oberlehrer geschrieben. Sorry das es so rüber gekommen ist. Hier ein Kleines Beispiel habe einen Eigenbau Traktor desen Tank durch Vibration Riesse bekommen hatte (an den Kanten) habe diese Stellen nur mit Poly-Hartz 2 Fach überzogen und nach 4 Jahren keinen Riss mehr bekommen. Gut ist halt kein Boot. Aber wie gesagt war nicht böse gemeint.

Gruß bubi10_4


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*



bubi10_4 schrieb:


> Hier mein Projekt 2011.
> 
> http://www.angler-online-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=5709&highlight=%DCberarbeitung








 Der Zutritt zu dieser Seite ist dir leider verwehrt. Du besitzt nicht  die notwendigen Zugriffsrechte, um diese Seite aufrufen zu können.


na ganz toll, dein projekt2011.
warum stellst du das nicht hier ein, wo es jeder sehen könnte.

ich melde mich doch da nicht an wegen deines projektes.
geht gar nicht.


----------



## bubi10_4 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hallo Jose, habe vorher nicht nachgesehen ob dieser Link sichtbar ist. Sorry ist leider nur für Foren Mitglieder nach Anmeldung möglich. Habe leider nur noch wenige Bilder, werde sie hier Einstellen.

Bild 1 und 2 Tank vom Traktor danach Bilder vom Boot, wo aber leider nichts vom Lamienieren zusehen ist (Da ich nichts Laminiert habe, sondern nur mir Poly-Hartz Überzogen). Ich bin kein Profi in Sachen GFK wollte nur meine Meinung sagen.

Danke für Euer Verständnis.

Gruß und Petri Heil bubi10_4


----------



## bubi10_4 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

Hier noch der Tank.


----------



## Jose (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Polyesterharz klebt*

 jetzt kann sich hier jeder "ein bild"  machen. danke


----------

